# I want to half-lease but can't get the money. Any tips??



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

You're SO lucky that it's only 150 dollars Where I live leasing is almost 700 a month. :shock:
Anyways, you could probably get some cash doing chores around the barn and such. You know, cleaning stalls, stables, horses. Try making a deal with your parents, too. You know, use good grades or all the chorse you do to your advantage. Depends on how much more money you need, tho. Maybe negotiate a lower price with the owner of the horse you want to lease. Don't feel bad about kissing up in this case - get him/her on your good side. 
As far as grooming goes, if you are thinking about leasing a horse, you probably already know how to do it for the most part, right??
So yeah, good luck getting the money. Leasing is a lot of fun, and SO much cheaper than owning a horse. 
BTW. By not having your license, do you mean drivers or working license?
JW. Are you interested in showing and/or owning horses in the future?
xXSerendipityXx


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Because you can't drive, you probably can't get to most jobs. If you could find one, you would only need to work 5-7 hours/week at $8/hour to pay for the lease cost. So maybe your parents wouldn't mind driving you to work on a Saturday or Sunday once a week. Having a job in HS is how I was able to pay for horse expenses (not the actual horse purchase). Many people I know were able to balance homework, sports, work, and "fun".

In addition to babysitting and dog grooming you could:
1. start a pooper scooper service for people's yards (might as well get used to shoveling poop if you love horses, lol)
2. mow lawns/yardwork or shovel snow
3. do house-cleaning (vacuum, wash floors, clean bathrooms etc)
4. If you excel at a particular school subject, you could do tutoring or one-on-one homework help.


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> You're SO lucky that it's only 150 dollars Where I live leasing is almost 700 a month. :shock:
> Anyways, you could probably get some cash doing chores around the barn and such. You know, cleaning stalls, stables, horses. Try making a deal with your parents, too. You know, use good grades or all the chorse you do to your advantage. Depends on how much more money you need, tho. Maybe negotiate a lower price with the owner of the horse you want to lease. Don't feel bad about kissing up in this case - get him/her on your good side.
> As far as grooming goes, if you are thinking about leasing a horse, you probably already know how to do it for the most part, right??
> So yeah, good luck getting the money. Leasing is a lot of fun, and SO much cheaper than owning a horse.
> ...


 I'm going to see if I can work something out with the owner of a barn. We're like a huge family up there so i'm sure if I do some work for the lease she won't mind. 700 for a lease?!?!?!?! That's CRAZY, I thought 150 was crazy! And I don't have my driver's license and my barn is like 45 mins from my house so it's kind of an issue to get up there. I'm going to start showing this summer,that's mainly why I want to lease. I hopefully want to own some later on in my life. I've been trying to decide if I want to go to school for equinic buisness management or equinic vetrinary medicine!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

CCH said:


> Because you can't drive, you probably can't get to most jobs. If you could find one, you would only need to work 5-7 hours/week at $8/hour to pay for the lease cost. So maybe your parents wouldn't mind driving you to work on a Saturday or Sunday once a week. Having a job in HS is how I was able to pay for horse expenses (not the actual horse purchase). Many people I know were able to balance homework, sports, work, and "fun".
> 
> In addition to babysitting and dog grooming you could:
> 1. start a pooper scooper service for people's yards (might as well get used to shoveling poop if you love horses, lol)
> ...


 That's my issue, not having a car. I really can't really work in retail because that provides being available at nights and days and with school I can't manage that. I've been thinking of starting a dog walking service. Thanks for the advice


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I actually started working at a barn for lessons in exchange; my boss is the sweetest woman alive. She actually offered me my favorite horse there and now I pretend he's mine. 

It's basically a free lease, which is perfect for me. I go to work every day and still get a chance to see my horse. You can *ALWAYS* e-mail or call around to barns near you and ask if they're willing to exchange a lease for work! Honestly, the smaller, family owned ones will probably work out better. Good luck! I know how it feels...I'm 17 now and have begged for a horse all my life. After only 3 months of work at this barn, I've gotten my dream horse and now all I do is jump around and brag about him.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I know EXACTLY how you feel...I've wanted to lease a horse forever and my father JUST agreed to let me lease this summer. I'm so excited!

Anyways, how much do your lessons cost you a month? Do you pay for them or do your parents? Often, leasing ends up LESS expensive than lessons. Yes, less. I know it often sounds like a ton of money, but when you add it up it just makes sense. So, add up how much your lessons cost you a month and then compare that to leasing. Show the figure to your parents (if they pay) and they might be more willing to let you lease. That's what got my father willing to let me, (plus that he also finally started figuring out that horses aren't a phase). 

If you pay for everything by yourself, then all I can say is:

*Ask your parents for an allowance or set up a chart where they pay you CHEAPLY for chores you do. Explain why you need the money and they might decide to humor you. 
*Sell some of your things.
*Set up some side businesses/jobs! 
*Do whatever you can think of to earn money.
*Save, save, SAVE! Don't buy anything that you don't have to. I know it's hard but at the end it will be worth it!

Hope I helped and I hope you get to lease soon!


----------



## skittlesfirehawk (Mar 5, 2011)

i second see about being able to work off some of the lease I'm going to lease and its 300 a month but i waitress so I'm lucky.talk to your parents say hey instead of buying me this or this will you put the money towards my lease?


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't really have any more ideas for raising the money, apart from what's already been said, but I just wanted to wish you luck and say what a fantastic attitude you have! So many kids these days expect things to be handed to them on a plate and don't appreciate what they do have. I really admire those, like you, who are determined to work hard to achieve their dream. Good luck!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Not sure if anyone mentioned it - I just scanned the above replies & I noticed some very good answers at that.

Could you consider helping out where you take lessons - as a stable hand, or a groom? This way you'd be getting experience with horses and earning money at the same time. 

As mentioned above - maybe you could negotiate the price with the owners? Cleaning out stalls, or doing something extra like that? Bagging & selling manure?


----------



## nerdybirdy (Feb 6, 2012)

That's awesome! I don't know if this is available in your area, but where I live and ride, the barn offers discounts on lease and boarding, riding lessons, offers ride time, and such in exchange for work hours. Hope this helps!


----------

